# I am going to collect my thoughts



## mirind4

Hoi!

Ik wil de volgende zin van het Engels naar het Nederlands vertalen: "I am going to collect my thougts"
Is de volgende de juiste vertaling? : "Ik ga mijn gedachtes ophalen/verzamelen."


----------



## petoe

Mijn gedachten op een rijtje zetten.


----------



## bibibiben

Mijn gedachten bijeenrapen.


----------



## ThomasK

Is the wording all right in English? Do you mean "to think it all over and try to grasp it"? Or more like: "I am going to try to gather all the knowledge I have and structure it"? BTW: what is the context? Is it based on a need ("I'll have to collect...") or is it simply a decision (to think about/ reflect something)?


----------



## mirind4

Bedankt allemaal!
De context is de volgende: "I am going to try to rather all knowledge I have and structure it" Nou, Ik denk dat het een juiste Engelse zin is, dat heb ik van een Egels lerares geleerd... Fijne dag verder!


----------



## ThomasK

Then we were right, it seems to me!


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK Bedankt!


----------

